# Ebay OSIR Telson spoiler replica! Finally a cheap alternative!



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

But, by cheap I don't really mean inexpensive... it's still $70 and it's basically unusable. In fact, I bought this, thought I could sand the hell out of it and make it work, but it is splitting so maybe not worth the time. Also it doesn't fit... and if I sand the inside of it enough it might but I'll surely not sand the same contour as the profile of the spoiler so I'm sure I'd make it look bad. The only thing I may be able to do is sand it for hours to be smooth enough to wrap in that awesome di-noc stuff, and hope that the pattern on the vinyl is distracting enough to whoever looks at it that they may not pay attention to the flaws. And since the vinyl is kind of stretchy, maybe the split would not be as big of a deal. Paint would surely crack and look terrible. This is all being extremely optomistic though... but it might work. I opted to return it, and not only did the seller say that he'd refund my money, he told me I could keep it! So it's free! But even the fact that it's free isn't really making me feel much better about it... it's all but unusable. Here are some pics, get ready to laugh! 









In this pic you can see that from 100ft away it looks like it may work!









You can see the fingerprint toward the top and the 2 waves of primer that ran and dried









more runs...









more runs and a big chip on the point










fail.










nice split that will no doubt only get worse unless I re-fiberglass this thing









Other side same spot as the split, there's only a wave for now, in the future I'm sure the split will make its way down here as the 2 pieces separate

This thread may seem like an Ebay bashing thread, but it's really the opposite. I get tired of reading endless posts about how ebay stuff is crap. Usually there are like 7 pages because people have no problem voicing their opion that ebay sucks. And it usually is in this format:

"hey has anyone ever tried (insert ebay product here)?"
"Don't do it ebay stuff is trash"
"I agree don't waste your time"
"NOOOOOO! Everything is garbage"

7 pages of that later there is still no post from anyone who actually had whatever is being bashed. I've bought lots of stuff from ebay that I was happy with, and these threads drive me crazy cause you read through the entire thing hoping someone with a credible opinion will chime in and you get to the end and the whole thread was just a big bandwagon. I've bought this spoiler and it is garbage, but the majority of stuff that I've bought is fine. This spoiler certainly isn't going to make me scared to buy anything else, and I am getting my money back for this one, heck and I get to keep it. Worst case scenario I'd have to pay $12 or so to ship it back to whoever, but the money is worth the risk you know? Anyhow, future people... if you buy something from ebay and it's awesome or it sucks please post some pics. I google everything I find on ebay before I buy it to see what others' experiences had been with it, and if I would have ran accross this thread I would have known!

Edit: Seller was spcear... I'd say to avoid this seller, but all you have to do is leave negative feedback and he/she gives you the money back and tells you to keep it so long as you change your feedback. So for future parts that you are unsure of, by all means buy from them cause they're pretty conscerned about that 99% feedback


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ebay:
downpipe:thumbdown::thumbup:
spoiler extension:thumbdown:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea I've gotta say... I'm not sure how you could still stand behind ebay stuff while there are two posts right on the first page of this forum describing a busted ebay downpipe and a spoiler extension that didn't even fit. Also the manufacturer probably didn't want it back because the shipping costs more than it does for him to make.

Not to completely hate. I buy my vagcom cables on ebay, laptop batteries/chargers & sometimes other computer parts (never hard drives). Anything that requires craftsmanship I keep away from and always advise others to do the same.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats more than I buy on Ebay.


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, ebay is definately home to some crap... but people HAVE to be curious whether or not a deal that seems too good to be true really is. The way to answer that is either to play it safe and buy from reputible companies or just buy the ebay part and see if it's worth it. Like I said, if it's crap send it back. But as long as people are willing to buy it and try it out and post some pics and reviews like on the downpipe and this spoiler then people will be able to see for themselves instead of making their decision based on speculation you know? There are a few other things on ebay that I'd like to buy and check out... for example I found a set of underdrive pulleys. There are 3 pullies, performance ratio i believe for $150 ($50 cheaper than ecs)... but if I buy them (which will be in the spring when I do my rods) I'll be sure to install them, see of they are balanced, if they fit ect... and post some pics and a review! As far as the rods, that's a no brainer... even a hardcore ebayer like myself knows better than to buy rods on ebay ha ha.

But I bought a catch can for like $20... how do you go wrong with that? I didn't run the car too many miles yet but it caught some junk that otherwise would be in my motor... heck I think it paid for itself already lol. BUT it did have a leak on one of the bungs when I put some pressure into it (which it'll never see). So I took off the bungs, wrapped some thread tape on there and presto. So some ebay stuff just needs a little work, which is worth the price IMO. Not that a catch can is rocket science or anything. I'm sure there are better catch cans out there, but I don't want to spend 10x as much for it to perform 2x as well. 

If anyone has got some ebay parts that are working well let me know! I'm always up for saving some $$ so I can buy more stuff!


----------



## Taiko (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought a Ebay carbon spoiler for $140 all in. Arrived pretty quickly and when I opened up the box it looks great.
I'm pretty sure it's genuine carbon as it does have a few imperfections where the weave is not straight, but it's barely noticeable. I was really psyched to get it fitted as I finally had a sweet carbon spoiler without having to sell my vital organs...

When I tried to fit it I was disappointed. One side fits perfect; no gaps at all and follows the contour perfectly, but then at the other side there is a 5-7mm gap even when fully pushed on. 
I contacted the seller and he was great, replied really quickly and offered a full refund or keep it and receive 50% back. I was kind of hoping he would send me another as I just wanted it to fit, but I guess they are all the same.









The spots on the spoiler are just some water.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Taiko said:


> I bought a Ebay carbon spoiler for $140 all in. Arrived pretty quickly and when I opened up the box it looks great.
> I'm pretty sure it's genuine carbon as it does have a few imperfections where the weave is not straight, but it's barely noticeable. I was really psyched to get it fitted as I finally had a sweet carbon spoiler without having to sell my vital organs...
> 
> When I tried to fit it I was disappointed. One side fits perfect; no gaps at all and follows the contour perfectly, but then at the other side there is a 5-7mm gap even when fully pushed on.
> ...


That sucks. Would have been nice if he would have sent you a minty fresh new one THAT FIT.:banghead:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I would STRONGLY recommend against buying underdrive pulleys on ebay. To me $50 is worth it to buy from a reputable manufacturer. I'm not saying I have the money, I'm just saying vibrations due to a bad pulley can mess up A LOT of stuff... I know from experience. I had a rebuilt block a few months ago with a vibrating crank pulley- it screwed up both my main seals but if I kept driving on it I could have potentially bent my crank.

$50 is cheap insurance in this case.


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah I was kindof thinking that, but it was the only thing in my ebay watch list that was related to a TT so it's what I used as an example. I'm not opposed to buying them, but I'd have to get them checked out at the machine shop for like $20 before I put them on. But I would do that with the ECS ones too. It's like $20 to know it's right, so I do it. I had my turbo/wastegate/manifold flanges resurfaced before I put them on even though I'm sure a gasket would have more than made up any imperfections. But the guy that works at the shop here is a real nice guy and always available and priced fair. If it takes him an hour or less it's $20 as long as it's something small. So it would be right or it wouldn't go on my car, and most likely it'd have to be balanced but a wobble or something like that would be time to return!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i got the ebay spoiler sitting in my closet. it has a few runs but a fine grit sandpaper will help. I'll post to this thread when I try it out.

Note: mine looks way better than his so it just looks like its hit/miss.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*You were warned...cheap alternatives often turn out to be unusable junk*

A wise man once told me this..."it only costs a nickel more to buy the best"

The point being that a manufacturer earns their reputation. Rarely will you be left unsatisfied if you save your money for the "real thing"

This holds especially true for body parts and appearance items.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lurkertom said:


> "it only costs a nickel more to buy the best"


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been making and selling composite parts for that last year for Corrados. People constantly complain about the high cost of the parts I sell, especially guys from Europe. But it takes time and money to make a plug that fits properly and make a mold from it that makes consistent parts. My profit margins are nowhere near what they should be because I can't really charge more or it will price me out of the market. I've come to realize that I could sell parts for $25 and people still wouldn't be happy. Its better to make something that is high quality and charge what its worth, because in the long run there are people who appreciate well made and proper fitting parts.


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

i have this ebay spolier on my car and looks and fits great i paid 70 also. had it a year now


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Lurkertom said:


> A wise man once told me this..."it only costs a nickel more to buy the best"


 Fine, except in this case you should say "it only costs* five times as much* to buy the best". 

The ebay parts are often a fraction of the price of other vendors. The eBay spoiler in question is $70, the Osir unit is $400. The downpipe was $130, a 42DD unit is $475. These savings can be worth it to someone willing and able to do some touch-up and fitting.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

For the money - the OSIR isn't that great IMO. I had to return 2 before I got one that fit right. The weave isn't that uniform as well. I purchased a matte finished one and now the clear is peeling off. I'll have to sand and refinish it on the car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For the money - the OSIR isn't that great IMO. I had to return 2 before I got one that fit right. The weave isn't that uniform as well. I purchased a matte finished one and now the clear is peeling off. I'll have to sand and refinish it on the car.


 Wow I feel like thats just wrong. Paying for quality and getting ****...


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I just ordered one of these (before seeing this thread). We'll see what happens. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

matches said:


> *crosses fingers*


 gl


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Late__Apex said:


> Fine, except in this case you should say "it only costs* five times as much* to buy the best".
> 
> The ebay parts are often a fraction of the price of other vendors. The eBay spoiler in question is $70, the Osir unit is $400. The downpipe was $130, a 42DD unit is $475. These savings can be worth it to someone willing and able to do some touch-up and fitting.


 Seriously - I was looking at the Osir non-carbon extension, and $300 is tough to stomach.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

If OSIR has quality and fit issues than the price is not justified. $300 for a fiberglass extension is a bit much. Fiberglass is 9x cheaper material than CF and much easier process. $70 is crazy cheap though. I've learned from bad experiences what a cheap and poorly made mold can result in. Especially with CF you need a high quality mold and someone who takes care in laying up the part. To get the weave perfect they need to take their time.


----------

